# falla y soluciones de televisores



## castro (Dic 27, 2009)

comunidad el objeto de este tema es, plasmar las fallas y soluciones de los televisores que hemos podido reparar......que este espacio no sea para hacer preguntas, solo para aportar..

se le agradece todo aquel que quiera contribuir....saludos

crown modelo TC-1491R


Falla: no enciende

se reviso la fuente de alimentacion (fuente oscilante), se encontro el diodo D808 abierto, se reemplazo y encendio el tv normal.

hitachi modelo CT-1413

falla: tiene trama reducida; tanto vertical como horizontal, y lineas de retorno vertical.

se encontro la resisitencia R715 abierta; esta resisitencia se encuentra cerca al flay back.

shimasu 20 AKARI-C

Falla: el tv enciende, y la pantalla ilumina, pero le sale en esta una leyenda "HEAT RUN"  el tv no recibe comandos locales ni desde el control remoto.


esta situacion se soluciono reemplazando la eeprom 24C04


----------



## castro (Dic 29, 2009)

sankey  CT-14N3A
Falla: se le da comando de power y el tv demora (1 o 2 minutos)para abrir la pantalla y cuando lo hace muestra problema con la oscilacion horizontal.

se reviso la fuente de alimentacion, la cual esta en buen estado,  se reviso la etapa de horizontal, vertical y se encontro el condensador electrolitico C474 de 100uf/25v
bajo de capacidad; se reemplazo y funciono el tv


----------



## castro (Ene 8, 2010)

los tv que usan este oscilador * LA7674*
Falla: el tinte no cambia solo se ve un color rosado.

para no reemplazar el CI se le pone en el terminal del tinte (41) una resisitencia de 390 ohmios a tierra. el voltaje en este pin es de 7v y con la resisitencia se reduce a 2.2v y mejora el color.


----------

